# Carter AFB odyssey



## turbogus (Jan 4, 2016)

Greetings all,from oregon, where we kiss where the sun don't shine.

So I started off with this AFB 9638 back in 1988 when I was building a motor in my garage as a backup powerplant. As it happened the cam began to go flat in my runner so I swapped motors and, living out of town at the time I didn't have a welder to hook up the exhaust so I had to run uncorked headers the 15 miles into town~what a sweet sound that was....
So, in 1990 I ran into hard times and had to part out some stuff but I happened to sell this new AFB to my best friend. He shelved it for about 20 years and when the Edelbrock Carter clone burned up in my current rig I rebuilt/rejetted and changed the needles and springs the old 9638 and ran it for about 4 years.
Well last July she failed to start in the morning so I had to commute in 'Easy Bake' my black panel van. 
I got an Echlin rebuild kit from NAPA and turned to, cleaning everything up with spray carb cleaner (carb-dip not being an option on account of the black coating on this AFB) 
Initally I found one of the brass floats had perforated/sunk, so that was taken care of, then I noticed the secondary jets were missing :nonod: So taking up an old Carter Carburators book by Dave Emanuel and detirmined the correct size. 
Next up after hooking everything back up was fuel leakage from the Throttle Shafts~so I sent it out for bushing installation, after which I had difficulty establishing idle, but I think I surmounted _that _issue.
Firing up the motor with a remote trigger starter I was able to get my head under the hood to see if there was any other anomolies with this AFB and sure enough, fuel was leaking out of the top of the Air Horn from the Accelerator Pump plunger hole. 










The pump was new in this Echlin rebuild kit and pulling the carb apart again it's just as pristine as when it went in.
In my searches the two sizes listed are 13/16 inch for the neoproene and 11/16 inch for the leather. The original pump that came with this 1988 mfd. AFB seems to be made of rubber and doesn't seal at all given it's shrunken size over the years.
As the AFB's go this one isn't ancient, using the old leather pumps (which are smaller anyway) are there different sizes of the neoprene cups available?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Re pics, I use Photobucket for free. Once you create a folder in your library, populate it with one or more photos. Drag and drop works easily for me. Then you will see a thumbnail with some link choices below. Go to the last one which is img. Left click on the link to highlight it (turns blue) then right click on it to copy. Return to your post and right click in the post to paste the link. Be careful to leave space between the beginning of the link and the end so no other typing touches the link. Hit post quick reply and the photo should show in your msg. Warning. If you delete or move the photo in Photobucket, it will also disappear from your post.


----------



## turbogus (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks so much pjw, :thumbsup: I use flickr but I finally figured it out.... now on to that posessed AFB


----------

